# R.I.P. Samber



## markvannunen (27 December 2009)

Samber, the most influental coloured stallion ever, is no longer with us.

His owners, the Vrieling Family, had to make the difficult decision to put him to sleep as he wasn't able to get up on his feet any more.

Samber has become 33 yrs old.


----------



## Bananaman (27 December 2009)

Indeed, RIP.  A legend.


----------



## Zulu (27 December 2009)

Without him, many of us would not have had the pleasure of having such lovely quality coloured horses.

He maybe gone but he will certainly never be forgotten.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (27 December 2009)

Sad to hear, what a legend though.


----------



## hippomaniac (27 December 2009)

A legend indeed, a truly great sire that will live on in his many offspring.


----------



## volatis (27 December 2009)

Wonderful that he had such a long life and what an incredible influence he was on coloured sporthorses. RIP Samber


----------



## cloppy (27 December 2009)

as all above a real legend.  rip Samber


----------



## dingle12 (27 December 2009)

RIP Samber a true star you life lives on through many xxx


----------



## Sambertino (27 December 2009)

RIP Samber - a legend in coloured horse breeding. 
We have 3 generations from Samber now - his son Sambertino, grandson Samaii &amp; Great grand son Stevie Wonder, born this year - all have his superb temperament &amp; they will hopefully be as successful &amp; long lived. 

There is a video of Samber aged 30 here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlFpjni7pPQ


----------



## Flyingbuck (27 December 2009)

What a legacy he leaves behind - thoughts with the Vrielings.

RIP Samber.


----------



## Hollycat (28 December 2009)

What a remarkable horse and what a legacy he left.  RIP Samber


----------

